# Seeking assurance



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it TOTALLY safe to carry my limber 1911 in a cocked position ? I know the grip safety must be "griped" and the safety is ON. But is it totally safe with that hammer pulled back ?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

How do you stretch your 1911 to get it so limber?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

yes you are safe at least the gun won't fire itself so don't be a fool. you also have the thumb safety on a 1911 so as long as you use that you have a grip safety, a thumb safety, and your BRAIN!!! I carry my 1911 cocked and locked. you also have a half cock safety, which can catch the hammer if your pistol falls and knocks the hammer. 

I'm not to sure about Limber 1911s but yours may also have a firing pin stop safety built in.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

no gun is totally safe once loaded and in the possession of a human....


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

If you are not confident with the safety issues of any potential carry gun then no, it is not safe for you to be carrying. Any insecurity will translate into constant checking and rechecking of handgun thus making a unintended discharge far more likely. Best bet, carry a different gun. Otherwise a 1911 cocked and locked in a proper holster with proper training is as safe as any other dangerous machine being operated by a human.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

sgms said:


> If you are not confident with the safety issues of any potential carry gun then no, it is not safe for you to be carrying. Any insecurity will translate into constant checking and rechecking of handgun thus making a unintended discharge far more likely. Best bet, carry a different gun. Otherwise a 1911 cocked and locked in a proper holster with proper training is as safe as any other dangerous machine being operated by a human.[/QUOTE
> 
> Now THAT is good advice. I've ridden motorcycles for more than 40 years, and along the way I've also jumped out of airplanes, flown them, and done various other things. Friends of mine have a good bit of SCUBA time. All those things are similar to shooting in that, properly approached and managed, they can enhance our lives, but they do not respond well to carelessness and complacency.
> 
> I once saw a mechanical safety fail, but it was not on a modern design firearm. Thankfully, the weapon was not pointed at a human being. Safeties are great; the best one is the human brain.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

1911 friendly said:


> Is it TOTALLY safe to carry my limber 1911 in a cocked position ? I know the grip safety must be "griped" and the safety is ON. But is it totally safe with that hammer pulled back ?


Short answer, YES.

Long answer: See these two links:


VAMarine said:


> OK, here we go...
> 
> *Is cocked and locked dangerous*? (text article)
> 
> *Conditions of Readiness for the 1911 (video)*


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice article. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## 1911 friendly (Jun 5, 2011)

*locked & cocked*

Thank VA Marine. For being very helpful. Answered my question fullly. (Links were great)
The rest of the replys -----------


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

I carry cocked and locked, but I also like thumb break holsters...


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Holly said:


> How do you stretch your 1911 to get it so limber?


bahahahaha!!! thats awesome!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

1911 friendly said:


> The rest of the replys -----------


What does ----------- mean exactly?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> What does ----------- mean exactly?


i think he didnt like my answer.....


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't either cuz that means i'd have to be responsible for what my gun does


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i think he didnt like my answer.....


I wish I could illustrate the sound I hear in my mind when I read "---------"... Aaaarrggh...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Holly said:


> I wish I could illustrate the sound I hear in my mind when I read "---------"... Aaaarrggh...


i associate it with crickets chirping..... if you have an answer you prefer, why ask a question, just do what you want.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ponzer04 said:


> I didn't either cuz that means i'd have to be responsible for what my gun does


and we cant have that huh? LOL


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

FNISHR said:


> Nice article. I really enjoyed it.





1911 friendly said:


> Thank VA Marine. For being very helpful. Answered my question fullly. (Links were great)
> The rest of the replys -----------


:smt1099



Holly said:


> What does ----------- mean exactly?


"Thanks for nothing" comes to mind when I see it, kinda hard the blame the guy. Everyone has to learn somewhere and the pistols that can be C&L are on the short list with striker fired and DA / DAO handguns being the majority of pistols....and the instruction manuals are a little vague on just how the internals work. When it comes to C&L, there are some that just take it for what it is with no immediate concern, those that run screaming for the hills, and some in the middle that are "OK" with the idea, but want to learn more and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------

